# FF - Male Endlers



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

finally everything is gone.


----------



## acorn412 (May 4, 2010)

do you have any endler pictures  pm'ed


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

no pictures, reason in in the very last sentance.
but they pretty much look like this but the lower tailfin is black.










keep in mind all of them look different because of multiple bloodlines.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

All endlers pending tonight.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

how big are the tetras?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

they range from 1.5-2". They are all adults, I've had them for just under a year.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

I think id like to get some of them


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

quantity of endlers updated. If you're interested please pm me your number.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

They gotta go!! bump


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

bump. don't want to trade them in!!


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

updated pricing on cardinals. Take them all!!! first come first serve!!


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

i thought you said they were all gone


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

BUMP for Great Deal! Where about are you Jkam?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought they were all gone too, the guy flaked on me. pm'd back


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

jkam, check pm.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pending to halonline on Tuesday.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Jeff!! Fish are now in my 24g! Already have their awesome color back heh.


Thanks again, Tyson.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

cardinals r so pretty when they school


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Price drop on the endlers, $1 a piece now.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

for free now! they gotta go by the end of the week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thharris (Jun 29, 2010)

id take them if they are still around?


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

can I have them?


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

pm's replied, Brisch I'll pm you by the end of tomorrow night if they aren't taken.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

jkam said:


> pm's replied, Brisch I'll pm you by the end of tomorrow night if they aren't taken.


ok thank you


----------



## tnguyen (Jun 30, 2010)

I will take them, will be nice in my newly planted tank.


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

hm... no one wants to *seriously *commit to picking up free fish?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> hm... no one wants to *seriously *commit to picking up free fish?


Wow r u serious? i hope they dont tell u to drop them off too. I hope u find good homes for your fishies


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

i will pick up tonight if still have


----------

